# Lone Star Shootout!



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

I know everyone is worn out from POCO last weekend, but let's not forget about The Houston Big Game Lone Star Shootout this weekend! Let us know about updates / reports. Anybody know how many boats fishing, etc? 

Last year was a record year, I think Mojo caught 18 billfish in this tournament.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

37 boats and $680,000 up for grabs. Both records. Congrats Randy and the HBGFC. Can't wait to hear some reports.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

My buddies on the Done Deal went to the moon, they'll kill one for sure


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Done Deal and Rehab have both released a Blue.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

Go Team Done Deal!!


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Done Deal and Rehab have both released a Blue.


Yep, just got a text from Jasen on Rehab. They are starting the tournament off right with a Blue release.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

RIGHT ON. Way to go, Jasen. Man his new boat is sick.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> 37 boats and $680,000 up for grabs. Both records. Congrats Randy and the HBGFC. Can't wait to hear some reports.


There were 43 boats fishing in 2010 but the prize money was less at about 550k if i remember right. I think having it the weekend after POCO or the week before Poco like last year will hurt the boat participation due to many folks that can't miss 2 weeks of work straight. I was asked to fish on a different boat than i was on during poco but i couldn't because of work.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Ruthless53 said:


> There were 43 boats fishing in 2010 but the prize money was less at about 550k if i remember right. I think having it the weekend after POCO or the week before Poco like last year will hurt the boat participation due to many folks that can't miss 2 weeks of work straight. I was asked to fish on a different boat than i was on during poco but i couldn't because of work.


I agree. After 10 days off for poco I can't take another 5 off. I like the tourney but it is a grind. Not to mention release 4 blue marlin and don't win....sails and whites aren't the same. That is a slippery slope
To go down. With the late season sails and whites that have blessed us the last 3 yrs. the blue isn't the tourney king any more.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Birdie Time released a Blue.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

jaredchasteen said:


> I agree. After 10 days off for poco I can't take another 5 off. I like the tourney but it is a grind. Not to mention release 4 blue marlin and don't win....sails and whites aren't the same. That is a slippery slope
> To go down. With the late season sails and whites that have blessed us the last 3 yrs. the blue isn't the tourney king any more.


Your talking about the Legends as far as being a sail and white marlin tourney. Unless it was last year i don't ever remember blue marlin releases not the winning HBFC tourney. That is the main reason we stopped fishing the Legends was because we can't compete with all those capts and mates that are either brought in or got there start dredge fishing central America. I head through the grapevine that this year they are going to ha a blue marlin only pot at the Legends due to sooooo many ****** off boats.

This has been debated before but if you catch 3 blues in a tourney that doesnt even compare to dragging in a bunch of sailfish. Hell my wife caught her first billfish (A 100+ lb pacific sail) in less than five minutes. Hooking a blue is one thing but it takes an entire team to land that fish!! On that same trip i hooked a sail, fought it, wired it, billed it, and released it with no help from another deck hand just to prove i could do it and the boat was never once put in gear. Try that with a blue of any size!


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

I guess that is why they raised the Blue Man to 750 points?


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nerius 2 releases
Mechanical Man has a 118" on board
Done Deal 1 release
Rehab 1 Relase
Bandit 1 release
No Compromise 1 release

Someone said Birdie Time released on but its not on the shootouts FB page

This should be the current places right now depending on MM size of fish. MM will not return to port until tomorrow to weigh their fish!


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Rehab just released another blue


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Done deal just released number two. 

No word on rehabs 2nd or birdie times first release


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy Hour released a Blue.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Legacy also released a Blue.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Done Deal 3 releases
Nerius 2 releases
Mechanical Man has a 118" on board
Rehab 1 Relase
Bandit 1 release
No Compromise 1 release
Legacy. 1 release
Happy hour 1 release

Legacy then happy hour added a blue each and done deal just released a 3rd!

Someone said Birdie Time released on but its not on the shootouts FB page

Nothing on there about a 2nd release for Rehab either.

This should be the current places right now depending on MM size of fish. MM will not return to port until tomorrow to weigh their fish!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Done deal is on fire, all they need now is to stick a 120" and they'd be riding mighty nice in the leader board!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks like Done Deal added a fourth. 


Unofficial and incomplete results as of 3:45 on day 1:
Awesome bite going on. 
Done Deal 4 blue marlin released
Nereus 2 blues released
Rehab 1 blue released
Bandit 1 blue released 
Mechanical man 118" blue marlin boated. Will weigh in tomorrow
No compromise 1 Blue released
Legacy 1 Blue released 
Happy Hour 1 blue released
Natasha Rouke 1 white marlin released

Stayed tuned!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ruthless53 said:


> Looks like Done Deal added a fourth.
> 
> Unofficial and incomplete results as of 3:45 on day 1:
> Awesome bite going on.
> ...


!!!!!!4:40pm!!!!! Update legacy added a 2nd blue and mojo 2 sails


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

Don't have Facebook, but got another text from Rehab saying they released 2nd blue.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

lasancha said:


> Don't have Facebook, but got another text from Rehab saying they released 2nd blue.


I asked whoever is running the Facebook page and have not got a reply. If they did that would put them in second or 3rd. All depending on what the bonus points for hanging a fish are but a normal 118" fish should weigh 700+ and the usual bonus is 500 points so that would probably put MM in 2nd. The 118 at poco was skinny for its length. Rehab would have 1k points like Nerius but would have Nerius on time of first fish caught. Done deal caught the first fish at 7:30 am and Rehab was 2nd at 7:51 am. But they still do not have rehab down for two yet and they don't have birdie time listed for any fish either. Plenty more surprises to come I'm sure.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Mojo added a 3rd sail and Natasha Rook (sp) released a blue


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Unofficial and incomplete results as of 7:00 pm on day 1:
Awesome bite going on. 
Done Deal 4 blue marlin released
Nereus 2 blues released
Natasha Rouke 1 blue and 1 white marlin
Rehab 1 blue released
Bandit 1 blue released 
Mechanical man 118" blue marlin boated. Will weigh in tomorrow
No compromise 1 Blue released
Legacy 1 Blue released 
Happy Hour 1 blue released
Mojo 3 sails


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

WTG Rehab!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Honesty released a sail at 6:58! Going to be a fun day!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nerius has added 3rd blue.
Rehab is confirmed 2 blues
Relentless has 2 blues as well
Honesty has a sail


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Blue marlin are worth 750 points and MM's kill fish is in a seperate pot. This is the leaderboard for what they have confirmed.

SDone Deal 3000, 
Nereus 2250, 
Rehab 1500, 
Relentless 1500
Legacy 1500, 
Natasha Rookh 950,
Bandit 750, 
Mechanical Man 750, 
No Compromise 750, 
Happy Hour 750, 
Contigo 750, 
Mojo 300. 

These totals apply to the overall and the billfish release optionals. ( Mechanical Man's fish will count 1 point per pound in the optional Blue Marlin pots.). We are aware of more releases, just don't have confirmed reports. It should be fun to see how this finishes today. With our structure it is still wide open for the top spots and optional payouts.


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Any updates on Legacy


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

No new updates...mechanical man should be at the dock in 10-15 min.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

MM's blue weighed in at 518. I'm sure it lost quite a bit of weight in the last 30 hours but if it was really 118" then it was really thin.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Please Keep us posted!


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not big offshore tournament but keep up with them when buddys fish them
Is today the last day to fish or do they still have tomorrow


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Am I delusional or isn't 118" blue usually over 600# by quite a bit. Two weeks in a row they've been under 600, are they measuring them differently? Just asking, I don't know, just comparing to years past info from tourneys.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

poco jim said:


> Am I delusional or isn't 118" blue usually over 600# by quite a bit. Two weeks in a row they've been under 600, are they measuring them differently? Just asking, I don't know, just comparing to years past info from tourneys.


Normally a 118" fish would be pushing 700. Probably lost 30+ lbs being on deck that long.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

118" might be going across the back rather than down the fishes side?


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Long days Fishin and it got way rougher then the weather man said it would. I was told done deal ran a longggg ways...


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Done deal wins, Nerius 2nd and the new beautiful rehab took 3rd! Nice start on the new boat capt!


----------



## moodymarlin (Apr 16, 2012)

A friend of mine caught a 118 in Kona this week and it weighed 580.


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

complete catch results and pot results available anyone?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Any final & pot results?


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nothing posted on FB since top 3 announced yesterday.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> 118" might be going across the back rather than down the fishes side?


 Seems a little light in the gulf, I have had one around 108 go 456 and one around 120 go 613. A buddy weighed one at 124 inches that went 628.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Ruthless53 said:


> Your talking about the Legends as far as being a sail and white marlin tourney. Unless it was last year i don't ever remember blue marlin releases not the winning HBFC tourney. That is the main reason we stopped fishing the Legends was because we can't compete with all those capts and mates that are either brought in or got there start dredge fishing central America. I head through the grapevine that this year they are going to ha a blue marlin only pot at the Legends due to sooooo many ****** off boats.
> 
> This has been debated before but if you catch 3 blues in a tourney that doesnt even compare to dragging in a bunch of sailfish. Hell my wife caught her first billfish (A 100+ lb pacific sail) in less than five minutes. Hooking a blue is one thing but it takes an entire team to land that fish!! On that same trip i hooked a sail, fought it, wired it, billed it, and released it with no help from another deck hand just to prove i could do it and the boat was never once put in gear. Try that with a blue of any size!


I think you and I discussed this last year on the Shootout thread and we just have to agree to disagree. Everyone knows the rules going in and the object is to get the most BILLFISH release points. As you point out the rules are changing and some tournaments are adding points to blue marlin releases and some are creating a new category for blue marlin only.

Regardless, the whites and sails have not shown in numbers yet like the last few years but catching 10 whites and 9 sails like MOJO did last year is freaking impressive as hell and takes a "whole team" doing things right. We caught a 300 pound blue a couple of tourneys ago on 30 pound in 7 minutes. We didn't do it, but the angler could have released it on his own too. Most of the other blues we have caught this year on 30 pound have been longer fights but our hookup/release ratio on blues is actually better than on sails and whites. Just sayin' 

Finally, Done Deal ran 280 miles to fish the rigs off Louisiana to win the Shootout this year. Can y'alls boat do that? We can't, but will still be out there competing regardless. See ya out there.

John


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

Still no official stats or results from this tourney other than 1st- 3rd? Just interested in totals caught.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Totals of what? Lots of blues caught. Some sails and a few whites.

Tuna was something like 140, 130, 120.
Dolphin was 50 (I think) and something like 38,35.
Wahoo - not many caught. I think I remember only 2 fish were brought in over the 25 lb. minimum.

All this is going off a memory that had a few beers and was really tired at the awards party, so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Only other thing posted:

Done Deal - Tournament Champion with 4 blue marlin releases
Mechanical Man - Swept the Blue Marlin pots with a 518 lb blue
Patron - First Place Tuna 144.5 lbs
Contingent Sea - First Place Dolphin 50.5 lbs
Contingent Sea - First Place Wahoo 34.5 lbs
Dream Catcher and Carla Hadley - Top Female Angler - White Marlin
Collin Stevenson on Contigo and Doyce Gore on Sun Doll both received Junior Angler Awards


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

justhookit said:


> I think you and I discussed this last year on the Shootout thread and we just have to agree to disagree. Everyone knows the rules going in and the object is to get the most BILLFISH release points. As you point out the rules are changing and some tournaments are adding points to blue marlin releases and some are creating a new category for blue marlin only.
> 
> Regardless, the whites and sails have not shown in numbers yet like the last few years but catching 10 whites and 9 sails like MOJO did last year is freaking impressive as hell and takes a "whole team" doing things right. We caught a 300 pound blue a couple of tourneys ago on 30 pound in 7 minutes. We didn't do it, but the angler could have released it on his own too. Most of the other blues we have caught this year on 30 pound have been longer fights but our hookup/release ratio on blues is actually better than on sails and whites. Just sayin'
> 
> ...


Sorry John I just saw this....yes we have discussed this and will definately have to agree to disagree. Most people I talk to agree with my thoughts but I'm sure there are many others that agree with you. Just differences of opinion. I would love to know the secrets of dredge fishing boats like Mojo know but it's not something I've ever been around except the few trips I've taken in CR. just another thing that would be fun to learn about. And no "our" boat won't go 280 miles one way...perdido is its limit with only 1060 gallons of fuel. we would need another 300 gallons to do that comfortably. But that doesn't matter anymore because we sold our boat last year. One of the boats I've fished on could do it easy and the boat I was working on this year could do it but its not a fast boat so it would have to be caught early. My guess would be only a smally handfull of boats could fish past auger (212 from poc) and make it back without leaving by 12. Guess that's why we all have different opinions (and bank accounts!)


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Just posted


----------

